

Runscope – API Tools for Developers - Timothee
https://www.runscope.com/

======
Timothee
I haven't been able to play with it too much yet, but I liked what I've seen.
The interface is very clean and well done for a launch version.

I typically like to do more and more things in a terminal rather than in a GUI
or web interface, especially for that kind of things, but there's definitely
benefits in having all requests logged and easily accessible and editable.

Some aspects look like a very nerdy version of a social network (stream,
share, favorite), which is kind of surprising but I could see how that would
be useful sometimes. I have a backburner project using the Heroku API (which
I've found acting weird sometimes) and that should be a good way to test it
more.

------
jgmmo
Came here expecting something related to Runescape, am disappoint.

~~~
johns
This comment probably isn't helping with our Google 'Did you mean?' problem ;)

